# help with turning...



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I went out today for my 3rd today, was only able to go for half a day but still have fun although I am having trouble with something...

So I was trying to link turns today, and I was somewhat getting it down. My biggest issue was being on my heelside. Im normal footed so when Im heelside I am turning to the left. When turning traversing through down the hill on my heelside, I can almost only seem to traverse across the mountain, if I try to get an angle more towards the fall line I cant seem to hold my edge that well.

Also, when stopping on heelside, my back foot seems to "oversteer". And then I end up turning goofy footed traversing accross to the right of the hill, and I end up doing a falling leaf pattern.

Any tips on anything I could change or try out my next time?


thanks


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

with my experience this is the basic steps when begining .. i had the same problem when stopping i would always turn goofy.. i reallized that if i dug in and put more weight on my heals when i wanted to stop i wouldent over steer. keep up with it and you'll begin to get the hang of it.. as for the turning closer to the fall line takes a little time to get use to i noticed. it came later on in my learning.. im not the best and i dont have technical terms but man your sounding like your getting there. stick with it your on the right track .
IMO practice just makes perfect. time alone learning and understanding the feel is better then any tips people can give you


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

ya i use to have a problem stopping, i figured out if you lean back on your heel side it works better


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Try leaning more forward(towards the nose). That might be the problem.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Josh said:


> Try leaning more forward(towards the nose). That might be the problem.


That's it right there. Your weight is probably too far on your right leg (towards the tail of the board). You need to lean FORWARD(i.e. towards the nose, or your left leg).

The best drill you can do to fix this is. Start on your heel edge, stopped, board perpendicular to the fall line. Now by applying pressure with your left toes, start to get the nose of board pointed down the fall line. Now keep your weight on the that front leg, pick up a little speed, then relax the pressure with your left toes, and smoothly come to a quick stop by applying pressure with both heels.

So reviewing, From a stop, get the board pointed down the hill, pick up some speed, stop again, all on the heel edge.

Wash, rinse, repeat, until you are comfortable with that heel edge.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

very good point.. weight on the front foot is key, its a little difficult to get past because your natural when facing down a hill is to lean back, however when snowboarding it is your friend =P.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry for the bump, but a little update today


So today was the first time going since my last time where my original post came from.


I rode by myself today, and it was probably my best riding day, although it was only my 3rd time actually out continuously riding, I was able to link turns easily, I fell about 5 times and I had at least 20 runs in today, was a great day overall. I took all the advice in this thread and focused on what I was doing going down the hill and it was great. I was on a green run the whole day.

I still have somewhat of a problem on my heelside stopping, if I link a turn from toeside to heel side, what usually happens is, I go pretty fast on my heelside, end up stopping really hard and end up traversing down the hill switch on my heelside, or I go pretty slow and just go to my heelside. I have a lot easier time going from toeside to heelside because it seems a lot easier to get my board pointed down the hill on my toeside than my heelside.

I think its all just mental because when Im on my heelside, I get kinda nervous pointing straight afraid that Im going to catch an edge, I think its all in my head because there was a few runs I made down the hill where I would have no problem going toeside to heelside then back to toeside and so on.

I also still have the problem where I cant ride at a closer angle towards the fall line, it seems easier to do it on my toeside, whenever Im on my heelside I just cant get over the mental issue of pointing the board downhill.

All in all I am pretty happy with my progression being Ive only had about 20 hours at the mountain...

Any suggestions or tips that I can try out next time?

thanks


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

jeri534, what you are experiencing is very common. Most people find it easier to go heelside because all it takes is to lean back a bit, away from the mountain. Its easier to fall on your rear than face plant! By leaning back, you are using both feet to steer, which in essence causes oversteer (i.e. the rear is being brought around too much). Also, it sounds like you are holding the turn on the heelside too long. Initiate the turn then try immediately going toe side. Imagine making a bunch of quick turns on either side of the fall line.

As Snowolf pointed out, its all about using just your front foot to initiate a turn. Depending on how tight a turn you want to do, you may not even need to use your rear foot at all. On the other hand, you are not getting oversteer on the toe side becuase it is not as easy to put as much pressure on the toe side as it is on the heel side, which only requires you to lean back.


----------

